# Che racchi stronzi



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

*Luna di miele sfascia due coppie*

*Doppio tradimento alle Mauritius*


Ha trovato il marito, sposato qualche ora prima, a letto con un'altra, a sua volta sposata qualche ora prima. E' accaduto alle isole Mauritius dove le due coppie erano in viaggio di nozze. La donna tradita, agrigentina di 35 anni, ha scoperto tutto, tornando anzitempo in albergo ad un'escursione, a cui il neo sposo non aveva voluto partecipare accampando una scusa. Ora la vittima chiede l'annullamento del matrimonio.

Il marito fedifrago è un parrucchiere di 40 anni; la sposa tradita, 35 anni, è impiegata in uno studio professionale. Dopo il matrimonio, celebrato una settimana prima, i due coniugi erano partiti per le Mauritius, dove avevano incontrato un'altra coppia in luna di miele con la quale avevano subito legato. Ma l'atmosfera magica dei tropici si è rivelata ben presto galeotta. 
Alla richiesta della moglie di essere accompagnata in gita sull'isola, il parrucchiere ha risposto accampando una scusa. Ma quando la donna è rientrato all'improvviso nel suo bungalow, a causa di un temporale, ha scoperto il marito in flagranza con l'altra. Così, dopo l'inevitabile scenata, la sposina ha preso il primo volo disponibile per l'Italia rivolgendosi subito ad un legale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Luna di miele sfascia due coppie*
> 
> *Doppio tradimento alle Mauritius*
> 
> ...



 almeno mandare via lui a calci in culo e finirsi la vacanza


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

ma voi credete a tutte le michiate che leggete???


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma voi credete a tutte le michiate che leggete???


cresci


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cresci


visto che hai fatto la pace con l'altra non parlarmi più per due settimane


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma voi credete a tutte le michiate che leggete???


Guarda che ad un collega è capitata esattamente la stessa cosa... cornificato in viaggio di nozze dalla neo mogliettina...


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

raccontava la mia amichetta tempo fa ..... gli animatori che fanno i pali .... che bel mondo felice


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che ad un collega è capitata esattamente la stessa cosa... cornificato in viaggio di nozze dalla neo mogliettina...


roteo io a sinistra e tu a destra o come?


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> roteo io a sinistra e tu a destra o come?


 Ti lascio l'iniziativa... comincia e ti seguo!


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

*...sarà l'isola...*

...anche io sono stato in viaggio di nozze a  Mauritius (perchè è una sola isola) e anche all'epoca scoppiò un caso del genere...coppia di sposi, lei che tradì con un animatore (voci!!)



(e io ancora mi ricordo di una brunetta meravigliosa....sarà colpevole l'isola)


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...anche io sono stato in viaggio di nozze a Mauritius (perchè è una sola isola) e anche all'epoca scoppiò un caso del genere...*coppia di sposi, lei che tradì con un animatore* (voci!!)
> 
> 
> 
> (e io ancora mi ricordo di una brunetta meravigliosa....sarà colpevole l'isola)


che anno????


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che ad un collega è capitata esattamente la stessa cosa... cornificato in viaggio di nozze dalla neo mogliettina...


scusa, ma che colleghi di merda che c'hai 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ricordo ancora di quello che tradiva quando la moglie era incinta


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che anno????


agosto '95

..sono i tuoi amici???


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *scusa, ma che colleghi di merda che c'hai*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sei suonata o cosa? ... semmai la merda è stata la moglie!


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa, ma che colleghi di merda che c'hai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lassa perde, due amici e la moglie che partorisce ...... ma le pippete no ? 

non riuscirei a guardar mio figlio .... tant'è che non ci son mai passato quindi


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> agosto '95
> 
> ..sono i tuoi amici???


 Era un collega, amico direi di no  

	
	
		
		
	


	




No, è successo nel 99...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma sei suonata o cosa? ... semmai la merda è stata la moglie!


avevo letto male....
sculacciami tutta dai


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Era un collega, amico direi di no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ho sbagliato scusa

ma cmq, sempre a Mauritius?


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> avevo letto male....
> sculacciami tutta dai


 Ok... però meriti qualche cinghiata, la sculacciata mi sembra poco...


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ho sbagliato scusa
> 
> *ma cmq, sempre a Mauritius*?


Si!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok... però meriti qualche cinghiata, la sculacciata mi sembra poco...


vuoi che mi vesta da infermierina cinese?


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

*ma è ovvio...*



Asudem ha detto:


> vuoi che mi vesta da infermierina cinese?


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si!


patacazz......


me la sono cavata allora.......


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> patacazz......
> 
> 
> me la sono cavata allora.......


 Questo però la dice lunga sulla frequenza di casi del genere... per la miseria!


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok... però meriti qualche cinghiata, la sculacciata mi sembra poco...


 
puoi roteare un pò in centro così finalmente le facciamo incontrare?


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> puoi roteare un pò in centro così finalmente le facciamo incontrare?


 Fatto! Eccoti qua...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

ecco, ora presentatele


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo però la dice lunga sulla frequenza di casi del genere... per la miseria!


infatti...una inesorabile perdita di valori (e non mi riferisco semplicemente al matrimonio)


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> infatti...una inesorabile perdita di valori *(e non mi riferisco semplicemente al matrimoni*o)


 No no... infatti!


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

certo che è il mondo è pieno di zoccole e zoccoloni eh?


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certo che è il mondo è pieno di zoccole e zoccoloni eh?


 
ma va son solo spontanei ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ho capito torno single e vado alle maurituis, almeno son coerente


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ma va son solo spontanei ....


.


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certo che è il mondo è pieno di zoccole e zoccoloni eh?





Zyp ha detto:


> ma va son solo spontanei ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sì, anch'io credo sia principalmente un problema di coerenza...teste che sono portate a far entrare in conflitto gli eventi delal loro esistenza.


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> *sì, anch'io credo sia principalmente un problema di coerenza.*..teste che sono portate a far entrare in conflitto gli eventi delal loro esistenza.


io li chiamo teste di cazzo


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io li chiamo teste di cazzo



ed è giusto,
appoggio!


----------



## Nordica (9 Luglio 2009)

life's a bitch and than you die!  





Brugola ha detto:


> *Luna di miele sfascia due coppie*
> 
> *Doppio tradimento alle Mauritius*
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

appoggio libera tutti ! 

ho vinto


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

Ma questo e'niente ... non avete letto quella del tizio che al suo matrimonio e'stato scoperto dalla moglie mentre si trombava la nonna?

Senza andare a Mauritius


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma questo e'niente ... non avete letto quella del tizio che al suo matrimonio e'stato scoperto dalla moglie mentre si trombava la nonna?
> 
> Senza andare a Mauritius












   la nonna????
brugola vecchia fa buon brodo


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma questo e'niente ... non avete letto quella del tizio che al suo matrimonio e'stato scoperto dalla moglie mentre si trombava la nonna?
> 
> Senza andare a Mauritius


la nonna?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma dai...il gatto era impegnato ?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la nonna????
> brugola vecchia fa buon brodo


Viviamo in un mondo indececente


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma questo e'niente ... non avete letto quella del tizio che al suo matrimonio e'stato scoperto dalla moglie mentre si trombava la nonna?
> 
> Senza andare a Mauritius



...guarda, se avessi detto la zia...poteva passare, ma la nonna...hai esagerato















cmq Mauritius è un paradiso!


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Viviamo in un mondo indececente


 
ma io dico, che cazzo si sposano a fare??


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Viviamo in un mondo indececente


ma dai, io spero che tante siano bufale se no è veramente triste...


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

io sapevo di quella che si faceva il suocero alle mauritius


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai, io spero che tante siano bufale se no è veramente triste...


non ci contare.
queste teste di cazzo esistono sono sempre esistite e esisteranno sempre.
io nel caso della tipa dell'articolo autorizzerei la violenza fisica


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> io sapevo di quella che si faceva il suocero alle mauritius



...era alle maldive....


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai, io spero che tante siano bufale se no è veramente triste...


 
non penso, un'amcia mi ha confessato giusto due porcate,,,,,,, brrrr se penso che potri farmi un ipotetica famiglia mi sguisciano le palle nel tombinooooo


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...era alle maldive....


 
puten che svista, cmq se l'è fatto in ogni dove


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

Quella della nonna e'ovviamente una bufala (anche se magari e' capitato veramente)...

Comunque la madre di questa conoscente era nota per trombarsi tutti i fidanzati della figlia... non e' una cazzata


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> puten che svista, cmq se l'è fatto in ogni dove



infatti,
il talamo l'ha inaugurato col suocero...

(le maldive le ho infilate io....)


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quella della nonna e'ovviamente una bufala (anche se magari e' capitato veramente)...
> 
> Comunque la madre di questa conoscente era nota per trombarsi tutti i fidanzati della figlia... non e' una cazzata


 
mi sa che abitiamo nello stesso paese, da me hanno pure litigato tra di loro ..... tale madre tale figlia tal fidanzato


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quella della nonna e'ovviamente una bufala (anche se magari e' capitato veramente)...
> 
> Comunque la madre di questa conoscente era nota per trombarsi tutti i fidanzati della figlia... non e' una cazzata




ormai ti saccio!


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> infatti,
> il talamo l'ha inaugurato col suocero...
> 
> (le maldive le ho infilate io....)


 
mentre era in volo per maldive, tanto sto suocero era na roccia  

	
	
		
		
	


	





lo mandiamo ovunque che tanto tromba chiunque !


----------



## Iago (9 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> mentre era in volo per maldive, tanto sto suocero era na roccia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma infatti a ripensarci, anche in quella storia c'era puzza di bufala.


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma voi credete a tutte le michiate che leggete???


 questa puo essere benissimo una notizia vera
chi e' stato (o ha lavorato) in certi villaggi vacanze sa che in certi posti succede questo ed altro


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

anzi da tutte le storie che ho sentito da amici o conoscenti che sono stati nei villaggi vacanze posso consigliare di evitare di andarci in coppia o portarsi dietro il fucile eventualmente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> anzi da tutte le storie che ho sentito da amici o conoscenti che sono stati nei villaggi vacanze posso consigliare di evitare di andarci in coppia o portarsi dietro il fucile eventualmente



il problema è passare i controlli in aeroporto


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il problema è passare i controlli in aeroporto


 lo compri sul posto e lo butti via prima di partire a omicidio compiuto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> lo compri sul posto e lo butti via prima di partire a omicidio compiuto


dici che non è più semplice trovare un sicario?


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dici che non è più semplice trovare un sicario?


 capirai 
e quando lo trovi se vai alle maldive o alle antille che turisti apparte avranno 400 abitanti in tutto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> capirai
> e quando lo trovi se vai alle maldive o alle antille che turisti apparte avranno 400 abitanti in tutto?


su ebay? internet non ha frontiere


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> su ebay? internet non ha frontiere


 gia controllato
non ci sono annunci di sicari o omicidi a basso costo senza ricevuta
al massimo escort o travestiti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> gia controllato
> non ci sono annunci di sicari o omicidi a basso costo senza ricevuta
> al massimo escort o travestiti



bhè male che vada uno non trova il sicario ma si diverte lo stesso


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè male che vada uno non trova il sicario ma si diverte lo stesso


 o meglio si trova un sicario di 40 cm dal colore scuro piantato nelle chiappe


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> o meglio si trova un sicario di 40 cm dal colore scuro piantato nelle chiappe


un sicario armato di arma bianca


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Luna di miele sfascia due coppie*
> 
> *Doppio tradimento alle Mauritius*
> 
> ...


mi ricorda l'inizio di 'alla fine arriva polly'


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Luglio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> mi ricorda l'inizio di 'alla fine arriva polly'


ah ah ah e' vero
ma quello e' un film comico
nei villaggi e' una realta'.....come avevo gia scritto nn ricordo in che thread
un amico animatore mi ha detto che vengono organizzati addirittura passatempi o tornei vari x soli uomini allo scopo di tenerli distratti e lasciare le loro donne sole


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah ah ah e' vero
> ma quello e' un film comico
> nei villaggi e' una realta'.....come avevo gia scritto nn ricordo in che thread
> un amico animatore mi ha detto che vengono organizzati addirittura passatempi o tornei vari x soli uomini* allo scopo di tenerli distratti e lasciare le loro donne sole*


... e viceversa...


----------



## brugola (10 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> anzi da tutte le storie che ho sentito da amici o conoscenti che sono stati nei villaggi vacanze posso consigliare di evitare di andarci in coppia o portarsi dietro il fucile eventualmente


è verissimo.
in una vacanza al club med di cefalù è stato incredibile.
a ferragosto era d'obbligo indossare le mutande di ghisa 
tutti affamati da vomito


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Luglio 2009)

ho ragione io a far il vagabondo .... in questi vivai, se ti giri è un attimo !


----------



## brugola (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la nonna??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'ho letta ora...


----------

